# someone stole my post!



## wheeltapper (Nov 10, 2011)

Hi
I just looked on photobucket to see my stats and noticed that the pic of my engine has been viewed on a site called "tech-domain.com".

so I looked on there and my complete build post, pics and all, has been put on there by some cheeky chump who looks like he's trying to make out he built it.

heres a link, its in chinese so you'll have to translate.http://tech-domain.com/thread-40018-1-1.html

bloody cheek!

a very annoyed Roy.


----------



## ttrikalin (Nov 10, 2011)

it's a form of flattery i guess... 
of all the pieces displayed here, they picked yours...


----------



## Sic Semper Tyrannis (Nov 10, 2011)

He linked to your photobucket account, but it has watermarks on it showing it as his.


Time to change those photos to something either highly inappropriate or damning to him...


----------



## lazylathe (Nov 10, 2011)

Sites like this seem to be popping up all over the place!!!

There is another one using a lot of the posts from practical machinist site too!

Andrew


----------



## n4zou (Nov 10, 2011)

You will soon see your engine in mass production by some Chinese factory.


----------



## wheeltapper (Nov 10, 2011)

That would piss off the original designer Malcolm Strides estate somewhat.

Roy


----------



## wheeltapper (Nov 10, 2011)

Update on this.
I posted the build of this engine on 3 forums and I wasn't sure which one had been copied. I now know, because of a question I asked someone, and the idiot who copied it didn't delete it, the post was copied from this site.

Roy


----------



## bearcar1 (Nov 10, 2011)

Hello Roy, I hope you do not believe the guilty party to be one of the members here on HMEM. Have you attempted to contact the site moderators where the offending thread is posted, explaining to them what has occurred? OR, remove the listing from photobucket and move on. It truly is a shame that such things go on in the world but there are ways to combat such abuse if one wishes to go that route.


----------



## wheeltapper (Nov 10, 2011)

No, of course not.
this pratt has seen the post here and just copied the lot, deleted all the replies and posted it as his own.

trouble is, he's changed the pics and watermarked them so me changing them wont make a difference.

I am now going through my pics on photobucket and puting my name accross them, they dont get me twice.

I did send an irate e-mail to the site but its a chinese site and I dont suppose they care anyway.

the other thing is, the guy who did this is a gold member of that forum, I wonder how he got so good.
off everyone elses back I suppose.

Roy


----------



## /// (Nov 10, 2011)

Sic Semper Tyrannis  said:
			
		

> He linked to your photobucket account, but it has watermarks on it showing it as his.
> 
> Time to change those photos to something either highly inappropriate or damning to him...



Haha, I have seen this happen to an ebay seller that stole photo's but only linked them.
The owner of the photo's changed them to text about the seller being a thief etc... not good for business but good for a laugh!

Unfortunately this will not work in this case, as the photo's have been re-hosted.


----------



## wheeltapper (Nov 10, 2011)

I think I've buggered him 
he rehosted all the pics except the first one so I went to photobucket and wrote a nice message across it.

Roy


----------



## Boxfordian (Nov 10, 2011)

Ha Ha Ha :big: :big:

Justice


----------



## dsquire (Nov 10, 2011)

Roy

I have just been on that site and there are many posts from HMEM and other forums that have been copied. Brian Ruptnow has plans copied and watermarked on there. Also a Sterling and a Stuart 10V as well as others.

I saw what you did to the first picture Roy. Looks good on him.

Cheers 

Don


----------



## 1Kenny (Nov 10, 2011)

Good job, Roy. 

Kenny


----------



## lazylathe (Nov 10, 2011)

Whatever you did to the first pic has been corrected on that site!
Damn i missed it!!! 

He must have copied all your pics because it appears he can fix them if you change them.

Andrew


----------



## wheeltapper (Nov 10, 2011)

I just looked and its still my mod.
did you look before and not refresh the page?
Roy


----------



## Sic Semper Tyrannis (Nov 10, 2011)

I just pulled this a moment ago....it IS on there.

Love this!!!!
 :bow:


----------



## dalem9 (Nov 10, 2011)

I would be mad as hell to ! Glad you did the writing on the picture. Good job! Dale


----------



## lazylathe (Nov 10, 2011)

SWEET!!!!!!!!!!!! :big:
Just took a while for it to come up on my pc for some reason.

Andrew


----------



## JorgensenSteam (Nov 10, 2011)

The whole issue is kind of funny actually, but only when it is happening to someone else.

The internet has swiss-cheese security, and is more akin to the wild west of old.
What goes on seems to limited only to what town you are in, what country that town happens to be in, and who the sheriff of that town is (or the outlaw gang that is running the town).

Yikes, circle the wagons men!!!!!
We are getting copied.

_Edited for a better term._


----------



## ksouers (Nov 10, 2011)

BigOnSteam  said:
			
		

> We are getting hacked.



Pat, please be careful with that phrase. I realize it's just an expression to you but some people may take it literally.
And it means something very serious (and very bad!) to me.

I just checked the system and logs, we have not been hacked.


However, there is nothing, absolutely nothing, that we can do to prevent people from cutting and pasting posts from a browser into another forum.

Roy, I'm terribly sorry that this dastardly and uncreative theft happened to your build thread. Legal action is the only recourse. Unfortunately the Chinese government does not care one wit about any damage done to anyone but themselves.


----------



## JorgensenSteam (Nov 10, 2011)

I guess another way to look at it, I have been posting on HMEM for several years, and nobody has ever (to my knowledge) copied any of my posts, so..........I guess that tells you a thing or two about my posts............
My posts are so crappie that they are not even worth stealing.....

Now that really is something to be sad about.   :-\ :-\ :-\

Such is life.


----------



## Entropy455 (Nov 10, 2011)

LOL! What a looser!

Ive heard of people plagiarizing to pass a class, or stealing someone elses work for personal gain. But posting someone elses project photos, simply for bragging rights on the internet, tops the list!

I see it as a complement. Of all the projects out there to plagiarize, he chose yours. . . .


----------



## bearcar1 (Nov 10, 2011)

I wonder if this is the same individual that was making all sorts of cryptic inquiries about plans far an engine with certain parameters but would never say what it would be used for. It was a while ago but I distinctly remember it just did not seem right somehow. 

BC1
Jim


----------



## Paulsv (Nov 10, 2011)

They say that honesty is it's own reward, and I think the opposite is true as well. Every time that loser looks in the mirror, he sees a fraud and a cheat. Can you imagine what that would do to your self-image? Pathetic, man!


----------



## Maryak (Nov 11, 2011)

wheeltapper  said:
			
		

> No, of course not.
> this pratt has seen the post here and just copied the lot, deleted all the replies and posted it as his own.
> 
> trouble is, he's changed the pics and watermarked them so me changing them wont make a difference.
> ...



Perhaps using google translate you could join the offending forum and post it again without the watermarks and say something like, "Gold membership looks like fools gold membership for copy cats."

Just a thought 

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## Ken I (Nov 11, 2011)

One can only wonder what a shrink would make of such a Troll.

And Al Gore claims he invented the internet.........

Ken


----------



## Jasonb (Nov 11, 2011)

The only thing about joining that forum to post a reply is you give them your e-mail address to register so open yourself up to a whole load of spam if its all a bit dodgy.

Looks like you are not the only one, this looks like Stew Harts engine
http://tech-domain.com/viewthread.php?tid=40065&extra=&page=1

J


----------



## SBWHART (Nov 11, 2011)

The bastards 

Can any of you guys talk me through changing the photbucket picture that show that it flags the the thread up as being a scam, this sort of thing realy annoys me.

Thanks for tipping me off Jason

Stew


----------



## wheeltapper (Nov 11, 2011)

Hi Stew
It all depends how he handled the pics. with mine he had re hosted them so nothing I did would show. however he somehow missed the first one so I had an opening.

to edit the pic in photobucket mouse over the pic and you get a box where the code for the links are.
choose 'edit' above the links . when the pic comes up choose 'decorate' along the top then 'text'.

then you can write on the pic choose the font, size etc. pull into position and apply.
then you can either save a copy or what I did, change original.

hope this helps.

I see my change is still in place on that forum. some forums allow you to edit your post after a long time, some don't. lets hope he cant. ;D

Roy


----------



## SBWHART (Nov 11, 2011)

Thanks Roy

Looks like I'm stuffed he hasn't made that mistake on mine.

Just had a skim through some of the threads, look like some of Brians work is on their as well.

Stew


----------



## wheeltapper (Nov 11, 2011)

Oh, thats a damn nuisance.
however I am tagging all the pics I have on photobucket and will do in future.
it might stop them being used again.

Roy.


----------



## SBWHART (Nov 11, 2011)

Hi ROY

What do you mean by tagging, I have all my pics watermarked with "pottyengineering" but that doesn't seem to have stopped them.

Stew


----------



## wheeltapper (Nov 11, 2011)

Hi
I looked at some of your pics and nothing shows on screen.
what I've done is written on the pic like this,






so if they want it they'll have to crop the name out.

BTW I see Dixons model v8 is on there as well, with a different poster with the rather appropriate name of SLY 

Roy


----------



## ksouers (Nov 11, 2011)

For what it's worth, they aren't just stealing from HMEM.
It's happening to other forums as well. I would bet that every post on that web site was stolen from someplace else.


----------



## wheeltapper (Nov 11, 2011)

Yeah, thats how they grade the members, "how many posts have you stolen this month, oh good, you are a gold member"

bunch of gits.

Roy


----------



## SBWHART (Nov 11, 2011)

Some one has suggested to tag the pic like this

FREE Liu Xiaobo

That would realy stop them in the tracks let the Chines sensor do the job for us.

Stew


----------



## RollaJohn (Nov 11, 2011)

Stew: He forgot one of the pictures. The photo of the completed engine on page 4, the next to last picture, has not been watermarked by him yet so you may be able to modify yours and have it take effect on his post.

Good luck

Rolla


----------



## John S (Nov 11, 2011)

sbwhart  said:
			
		

> Some one has suggested to tag the pic like this
> 
> FREE Liu Xiaobo
> 
> ...



Even better is this.

wo cao ni ma bi 

I knew vist's to China would come in handy 

John S.


----------



## Sic Semper Tyrannis (Nov 11, 2011)

John Stevenson  said:
			
		

> Even better is this.
> 
> wo cao ni ma bi
> 
> ...



They have a way with words don't they???

Gonna have to wash your mouth out with soap!!


Questions is why are they doing this?

My guess is it drives search engine traffic which drives ad revenue????

Which lines their pockets??


----------



## wheeltapper (Nov 11, 2011)

Just having a search round and found this
http://www.modelflying.co.uk/forums/threads.asp?t=130&p=1

look at the post titles, mines there, so's a lot of others.

Roy


----------



## shred (Nov 11, 2011)

Are these guys really posting them as if they were theirs, or just swiping the posts wholesale from elsewhere as a "hey look at this" kind of thing? I think the original "now I made this part" text is from the original thread.


----------



## /// (Nov 11, 2011)

wheeltapper  said:
			
		

> Just having a search round and found this
> http://www.modelflying.co.uk/forums/threads.asp?t=130&p=1
> 
> look at the post titles, mines there, so's a lot of others.
> ...



That is just weird.
If you increment the number in the address(/threads.asp?t=130), you get different sub-forums.
t=130 = I/C engines
131 = Traction Engines
132 = Stationary engines
133 = Clocks
134 = Trams

None of which appear in the sites main Forum index with the exception of "I/C engines" which, if you go through the main index, lists different threads to those following your link.
Also notice that none of the threads are viewable and few of them have nicks after "by"
Very odd.


----------



## dsquire (Nov 11, 2011)

wheeltapper  said:
			
		

> Just having a search round and found this
> http://www.modelflying.co.uk/forums/threads.asp?t=130&p=1
> 
> look at the post titles, mines there, so's a lot of others.
> ...



Roy

I have gone to this forum in order to have a look around. There are a lot of post titles that look like they contain stolen information but I tried a lot of them and all I could ever get is



> Thread
> 
> Sorry, but the thread cannot be found.


I will continue to watch and possible ask questions in order to find out what is going on. :bow:

Cheers 

Don


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Nov 11, 2011)

For many years I have built hotrods as a hobby, and I fabricate a great many parts from scratch. Seven years ago when I was building my 1931 model A roadster pickup, I did a complete tech article on building a 1932 Ford grill insert, complete with step by step pictures of how it was done. I originally posted this on the Club Hotrod forum. A year later, I was browsing through the HAMB site on the Hotrod Journal, and there was my complete tech article, pirated by someone else and posted under his name. I fully realize that when I post something on a public forum, it becomes public domain, but I was surprised, to say the least, when I seen someone else taking credit for it.----Brian


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Nov 11, 2011)

shred  said:
			
		

> Are these guys really posting them as if they were theirs, or just swiping the posts wholesale from elsewhere as a "hey look at this" kind of thing?



I was looking at this yesterday thinking the same thing. They might have started as a single thread with a "have you seen this?" and the next post was "that was cool!, have you seen this one?" My browser wouldn't translate the page so I can't get a fix on what's going on.


----------



## Hilmar (Nov 11, 2011)

Hi guys 
How do you watermark a picture ?
Hilmar


----------



## doubletop (Nov 12, 2011)

The software is FastStone photo resizer

http://www.faststone.org/FSResizerDetail.htm

Here's how you retrospectively watermark your photos that are already posted on Photobucket

http://madmodder.net/index.php?topic=4735.msg59622#msg59622

I'd suggest that with this going on, rather than stick a watermark in the corner of the photo something across the middle would be more appropriate

Hope that helps

Pete


----------



## steamer (Nov 12, 2011)

Ya know guys...he advertizes google on the web site....to me , he clearly is trying to cash in on the ad traffic.

Perhaps we should have a talk with Google....we can't be the only ones who are having our content pirated.  If we could get google to not pay them...maybe they would stop?

Dave


----------



## steamer (Nov 12, 2011)

http://groups-beta.google.com/googlegroups/privacy.html

I read some of this, it states that Google complies with the "Safe Harbor Laws" regarding privacy.


Maybe the wrong tree...but I'm hoping the right forest?

What say you

Dave


----------

